# continuing education credits/pdh's



## Johnny (Jul 8, 2009)

Where are you guys planning to get your CEU's? My company will not pay for them, so I'll have to foot the bill unless I let my status go inactive.

Have any of you found relatively cheap sources? Some of these seminars and such can get very expensive.

Machine Design has relatively few options from what I've seen. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 8, 2009)

Johnny said:


> Where are you guys planning to get your CEU's? My company will not pay for them, so I'll have to foot the bill unless I let my status go inactive.Have any of you found relatively cheap sources? Some of these seminars and such can get very expensive.
> 
> Machine Design has relatively few options from what I've seen. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't have any good sources for you.

I work in a consulting firm so many of the larger vendors will put on short training courses for us for free. I also took a review course for the PE which counts as PDH.

And our boss will pay for training courses as long as it is directly pertinent to our business.

But check with your larger vendors they may be of some help.


----------



## Agg97 (Jul 8, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> I don't have any good sources for you.
> I work in a consulting firm so many of the larger vendors will put on short training courses for us for free. I also took a review course for the PE which counts as PDH.
> 
> And our boss will pay for training courses as long as it is directly pertinent to our business.
> ...


I'm in HVAC so a little different. Around here, major vendors (Trane, Carrier, etc.) give training sessions for free. Also, the monthly meeting of ASHRAE counts as 1PDH. Maybe your local ASME chapter does something similar? Finally, check out this link for ideas: http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/Co...ation/index.htm It's geared towards us here in Texas, but the online stuff should apply in all states.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I see some places like 'pdhonline.org' have some online classes for about $30/pdh. It ain't cheap, but I've seen worse.


----------



## What!! (Jul 8, 2009)

I use discountpdh.com to get my remaining pdhs before renewal. It is about $12-$15 per PDH and my company readily pays for it since they would rather keep me in office than send me to seminars or training courses which costs a lot if you count in the overhead hours.


----------

